# Cat jealous of fish...



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

My kitty Minou has been an only pet for the past 5 years.

Now she is so jealous of my new Betta Guppy.

Her latest thing is to come over and meow at me every time I stop at the tank, or feed or clean him.

Sometimes if she is sitting on my lap, she will turn around and check to make sure I am not looking over to the fish tank. She wants 100% of my attention when it is time for cuddles.

It is just adorable, I had to share.

Atena


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cats are funny like that. I had one who basically ignored me until I got on the phone - then it was meow meow meow look at me!!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

My cat has decided the fish are her pretties and her favorite sleepung place (besides my pillow -_-) is right beside the fish tank


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

My cat bothers me but not like that XD haha
She knows when am finishing caring for fish, so she will bother me


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm glad I am not the only one.

Our little fuzzballs are so cute, aren't they?


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

we call it cat TV... one reason we had to get glass in place of acrylic... they scratched the previous acrylic tank. 

I wouldn't say my cats are jealous of the fish so much as they was to "help" and by "help" I mean they're hoping for a drop of food... mm fish food. Or perhaps the fish itself... They'd gobble any fish down in a matter of seconds.


----------

